# Roamio Plus as Stream for Roamio OTA?



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

If I understand correctly, Roamio Plus (TCD848000) has a Stream built in to it that is the same hardware as the stand-alone Stream. Right now I am using my Roamio OTA (TCD846000) and was thinking about getting a Stream on eBay. But can I just hook my Roamio Plus to the network (and not have it do anything else) and it will act as a Stream for the Roamio OTA? My understanding is only one Stream is needed on network for unlimited units, so I'm wondering if this setup will work?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Yes ... assuming the Roamio Plus has an active TiVo service plan and is registered to the same TiVo account as your Roamio OTA.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

Yes on both Accounts (has lifetime and shows up on my account). Thanks, I'll set it back up later and give it a try!


----------

